# Nach aktivierung von SSL, Phpmyadmin wird zum Download angeboten



## Deex (2. Okt. 2014)

Ich hatte vorhin SSL für eine Seite Aktiviert, das resultat ist das ich jetzt Phpmyadmin nicht mehr aufrufen kann, er wird mir nun zum Download angeboten mit dem Hinweis
Application/x-httpd-php

Okay also habe ich gedacht hmm da wird wohl etwas die Konfiguration verschossen haben und habe mir diese angesehen

```
# phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration

Alias /teamdb135 /usr/share/phpmyadmin

<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
    Options FollowSymLinks
    DirectoryIndex index.php

    <IfModule mod_php5.c>
        AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4
        AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
        php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
        php_flag track_vars On
        php_flag register_globals Off
        php_value include_path .
    </IfModule>

</Directory>

# Authorize for setup
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup>
    <IfModule mod_authn_file.c>
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "phpMyAdmin Setup"
    AuthUserFile /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup
    </IfModule>
    Require valid-user
</Directory>

# Disallow web access to directories that don't need it
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/lib>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
```
Dann nochmal hier und dort den Addtype geändert, machte keinen unterschied er will es einfach nicht als php ausführen. Was kann das schief gelaufen sein? Heute morgen funktionierte das ganze noch >.<

Update: Ich bin der spur näher gekommen, es scheint mit SPDY und SSL zu tun zu haben. Wenn ich keinen Reroute mit SSL mache kann ich es aufrufen.

Oder kurz gesagt, es wird als PHP ausgeführt auf allen Seiten die keine SSL unterstützung haben.
Sollte SSL für eine Seite aktiv sein so wird mir es als Download angeboten Oo mist..war ja klar das mir das jetzt auch noch passieren muss...


----------



## Deex (6. Okt. 2014)

Kleines Update dazu,
das problem tritt auf sowie ich über ISPConfig SSL aktiviere und ein Zertifikat hinzufüge auch wenn die anfrage über HTTP läuft.
Was kann ich denn da machen <.<


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2014)

Iste denn mod_php in Deinem apache aktiviert? das wird von phpmyadmin benötigt.


----------



## Deex (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Till,

Bin grade etwas verwundert,- normal sollte alles laufen, für die Seite ist FastCGI aktiviert, erst nach der aktivierung von SSL wird es mir als Download angeboten *kopfkratz*
Über ISPConfig kann ich auf Mod_php umstellen, änderte auch nichts. Vor SSL Aktivierung funktionierte es wunderbar, danach nicht mehr auf jeder seite die SSL verwendet.

Das hier sind die laufenden Module.

Loaded Modules:
core_module (static)
log_config_module (static)
logio_module (static)
version_module (static)
mpm_prefork_module (static)
http_module (static)
so_module (static)
actions_module (shared)
alias_module (shared)
auth_basic_module (shared)
auth_digest_module (shared)
authn_file_module (shared)
authz_default_module (shared)
authz_groupfile_module (shared)
authz_host_module (shared)
authz_user_module (shared)
autoindex_module (shared)
cache_module (shared)
cgi_module (shared)
cloudflare_module (shared)
dav_module (shared)
dav_fs_module (shared)
deflate_module (shared)
dir_module (shared)
env_module (shared)
fcgid_module (shared)
headers_module (shared)
include_module (shared)
mime_module (shared)
negotiation_module (shared)
pagespeed_module (shared)
perl_module (shared)
php5_module (shared)
python_module (shared)
reqtimeout_module (shared)
rewrite_module (shared)
ruby_module (shared)
setenvif_module (shared)
spdy_module (shared)
ssl_module (shared)
status_module (shared)
suexec_module (shared)
suphp_module (shared)
unique_id_module (shared)
Syntax OK


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2014)

> Bin grade etwas verwundert,- normal sollte alles laufen, für die Seite ist FastCGI aktiviert, erst nach der aktivierung von SSL wird es mir als Download angeboten *kopfkratz*


Was in der Webseite verwendet wird spielt keine Rolle. Denn Du hast ja für phpmyadmin in der phpmyadmin.conf definiert dass es immer mit mod_php läuft.


----------



## Deex (7. Okt. 2014)

Das Modul müsste verfügbar sein, mir wurde ausgegeben.
libapache2-mod-php5 ist schon die neueste Version
Aktiviert ist es auch (Module php5 already enabled). Ich hab keine ahnung wie viele versionen ich mittlerweile dieser Config hatte aber wenn es über mod php läuft und ssl aktiv ist auf der domäne von der ich es aufrufen will gibt es immer einen Download.


Was ich probierte war die config umzuschreiben auf fast CGI, was mir allerdings nun einen Internen Serverfehler einbringt beim aufrufen..

Config 1 - Standard

```
Alias /teamdb135 /usr/share/phpmyadmin

<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
Options FollowSymLinks
DirectoryIndex index.php


<IfModule mod_php5.c>
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
php_flag track_vars On
php_flag register_globals Off
php_value include_path .
</IfModule>

</Directory>
# Authorize for setup
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup>
    <IfModule mod_authn_file.c>
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "phpMyAdmin Setup"
    AuthUserFile /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup
    </IfModule>
    Require valid-user
</Directory>

# Disallow web access to directories that don't need it
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/lib>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
```
Config 2 - Fast CGI

```
# phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration

Alias /teamdb135 /usr/share/phpmyadmin

<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
  Options FollowSymLinks
  DirectoryIndex index.php


  AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4
  AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
  php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
  php_flag track_vars On
  php_flag register_globals Off
  php_value include_path .


</Directory>

# Authorize for setup
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup>
  <IfModule mod_authn_file.c>
  AuthType Basic
  AuthName "phpMyAdmin Setup"
  AuthUserFile /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup
  </IfModule>
  Require valid-user
</Directory>

# Disallow web access to directories that don't need it
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries>
  Order Deny,Allow
  Deny from All
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/lib>
  Order Deny,Allow
  Deny from All
</Directory>


  <Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Order allow,deny
  Allow from all
  </Directory>


  # php as fast-cgi enabled
  # For config options see: http://httpd.apache.org/mod_fcgid/mod/mod_fcgid.html
  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
  FcgidIdleTimeout 300
  FcgidProcessLifeTime 3600
  # FcgidMaxProcesses 1000
  FcgidMaxRequestsPerProcess 5000
  FcgidMinProcessesPerClass 0
  FcgidMaxProcessesPerClass 10
  FcgidConnectTimeout 3
  FcgidIOTimeout 600
  FcgidBusyTimeout 3600
  FcgidMaxRequestLen 1073741824
  </IfModule>


  <Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
  <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler fcgid-script
  </FilesMatch>
  FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/phpmyadmin/.php-fcgi-starter .php
  FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/phpmyadmin/.php-fcgi-starter .php3
  FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/phpmyadmin/.php-fcgi-starter .php4
  FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/phpmyadmin/.php-fcgi-starter .php5
  Options +ExecCGI
  AllowOverride All
  Order allow,deny
  Allow from all
  </Directory>
```
Config 3

```
# phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration

Alias /teamdb135 /usr/share/phpmyadmin

<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
    Options FollowSymLinks
    DirectoryIndex index.php


        AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4
        AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
        php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
        php_flag track_vars On
        php_flag register_globals Off
        php_value include_path .


</Directory>

# Authorize for setup
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup>
    <IfModule mod_authn_file.c>
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "phpMyAdmin Setup"
    AuthUserFile /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup
    </IfModule>
    Require valid-user
</Directory>

# Disallow web access to directories that don't need it
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/lib>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
```
Config 4


```
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        DirectoryIndex index.php
        <IfModule mod_php5.c>
                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
                php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
                php_flag track_vars On
                php_flag register_globals Off
                php_admin_flag allow_url_fopen Off
                php_value include_path .
                php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/lib/phpmyadmin/tmp
                php_admin_value open_basedir /usr/share/phpmyadmin/:/etc/phpmyadmin/:/var/lib/php$
        </IfModule>
</Directory>
```


----------



## Deex (12. Okt. 2014)

Keiner einen Ansatzpunkt? Ich bekomme den Ursprung des problems nicht auf die Spur.


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2014)

füge mal ein vor der ezile:

<IfModule mod_php5.c>
und vor
</IfModule>
ein und starte apache neu. mal sehen ob Du einen Fehler bekommst dass mod_php nicht geladen ist.


----------



## wotan2005 (13. Okt. 2014)

zeig mal deine /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf


----------



## Deex (13. Okt. 2014)

Das setzen von if module php5 ist drinne, es ändert leider nichts da drann, es ist immer noch ein Download unter aktiviertem ssl (Auch wenn der request http ist).

Hi, momentan ist das hier meine Configuraiton


```
# phpMyAdmin default Apache configuration

Alias /teamdb135 /usr/share/phpmyadmin
SpdyEnabled off
ModPagespeed off

<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        DirectoryIndex index.php

        <IfModule mod_php5.c>
                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
                php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
                php_flag track_vars On
                php_flag register_globals Off
                php_admin_flag allow_url_fopen Off
                php_value include_path .
                php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/lib/phpmyadmin/tmp
                php_admin_value open_basedir /usr/share/phpmyadmin/:/etc/phpmyadmin/:/var/lib/php$
        </IfModule>
</Directory>

# Authorize for setup
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup>
    <IfModule mod_authn_file.c>
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "phpMyAdmin Setup"
    AuthUserFile /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup
    </IfModule>
    Require valid-user
</Directory>

# Disallow web access to directories that don't need it
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/lib>
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from All
</Directory>
```


----------



## wotan2005 (13. Okt. 2014)

hast du die Änderung an der suphp.conf laut Howto gemacht?


----------



## Deex (13. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> hast du die Änderung an der suphp.conf laut Howto gemacht?


Welche meinst du?

Derzeit sieht diese so aus


```
<IfModule mod_suphp.c>
  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
  SetHandler application/x-httpd-suphp
  </FilesMatch>
   suPHP_AddHandler application/x-httpd-suphp
  <Directory />
  suPHP_Engine on
  </Directory>
  # By default, disable suPHP for debian packaged web applications as files
  # are owned by root and cannot be executed by suPHP because of min_uid.
  <Directory /usr/share>
  suPHP_Engine off
  </Directory>
# # Use a specific php config file (a dir which contains a php.ini file)
#   suPHP_ConfigPath /etc/php5/cgi/suphp/
# # Tells mod_suphp NOT to handle requests with the type <mime-type>.
#   suPHP_RemoveHandler <mime-type>
</IfModule>
```


----------



## wotan2005 (13. Okt. 2014)

```
<IfModule mod_suphp.c>
  #<FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
  #  SetHandler application/x-httpd-suphp
  #</FilesMatch>
  AddType application/x-httpd-suphp .php .php3 .php4 .php5 .phtml
  suPHP_AddHandler application/x-httpd-suphp

  <Directory />
  suPHP_Engine on
  </Directory>

  # By default, disable suPHP for debian packaged web applications as files
  # are owned by root and cannot be executed by suPHP because of min_uid.
  <Directory /usr/share>
  suPHP_Engine off
  </Directory>

  # # Use a specific php config file (a dir which contains a php.ini file)
  #  suPHP_ConfigPath /etc/php5/cgi/suphp/
  # # Tells mod_suphp NOT to handle requests with the type <mime-type>.
  #  suPHP_RemoveHandler <mime-type>
```
Und so sollte Sie aussehen.


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> AddType application/x-httpd-suphp .php .php3 .php4 .php5 .phtml


fehlt doch nicht viel


----------



## Deex (14. Okt. 2014)

Ohne witz.. das war der Fehler Oo,
vielen vielen Dank das habe ich nicht gesehen.
Aber wie kann das sein? Ich habe dort nichts geändert, habe ich damals bei der einrichtung irgend etwas vergessen und das war Nie dort drinne und der Fehler ist nie aufgefallen? Normal kann sich eine Config ja nicht selbst verändern.. es ging alles bisher nur bei der Aktivierung von SSL machte auf einmal phpmyadmin probleme. Ich verstehe das noch nicht..

Tausend dank tausend dank es geht wieder *hurra*


----------



## nowayback (14. Okt. 2014)

es gibt perfect server tutorials auf howtoforge.de und howtoforge.com. wenn man sich daran hält sollte das eig. nicht passieren.


----------



## Deex (14. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> es gibt perfect server tutorials auf howtoforge.de und howtoforge.com. wenn man sich daran hält sollte das eig. nicht passieren.


Ich weiß das es die Tutorials gibt ich habe vieles darauf baisierend. In der IT kann immer etwas passieren! Der Fehler steckt meistens im Detail.


----------



## nowayback (14. Okt. 2014)

Naja aber nix passiert im IT Bereich einfach so von alleine... es gibt immer jemanden vor dem Bildschirm der die Anweisung in irgendeiner Art und Weise gegeben hat. 
In deinem Fall wäre es interessant rauszufinden, wie es passieren konnte, dass solch essentielle Teile in einer Config fehlen.


----------



## Muellerman (18. Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank ans Forum. Nach über 20 Stunden Internetsuche bin ich hier auf die Lösung gestoßen. Ich möchte hier dennoch gern einige Erkenntnisse loswerden die vielleicht im Zusammenhang damit stehen das die index.php Datei heruntergeladen und phpmyadmin nicht ausgefühert wird. Ich betreibe seit einigen Jahren einen Web- und einen Mailserver mit jetzt aktuellen Stand ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p3. Ich bin erst vor ein paar Monaten beim Webserver von Debian 6 zu Debian 7 umgestiegen. Ein Test ob phpmyadmin ging war "erfolgreich". Dann hatte ich für einen Kunden ein erstes Zertifikat über ISPConfig eingebunden. Wochen nach der Einbindung habe ich gemerkt das phpmyadmin nicht mehr korrekt auf allen vhost funktioniert. Bei mir liefen die vhosts mit phpmyadmin bei denen in der vhost-Konfiguration die "#Clear PHP settings of this" nicht in der "<Directory /var/www/domain.de/web"> Einstellungen standen. Wahrscheinlich löscht dies die php Handler für die Ausführung von phpmyadmin.


----------

